# Exercising broodmares.



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Start slow and work your way up. What you do and how long you do it depends on each mare's fitness. Do stretches and cool downs to prevent injury, aerobics and muscle work will help them although they may always have a broodmare belly


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If they are already pregnant I wouldn't start their exercise regimen with lunging especially if they are further than 6 months along (the heavier the foal gets the more it throws off the mare's balance). My vet always told me a pregnant mare can do anything she's used to doing but during pregnancy is not the time to start asking for anything new in the way of exercise. In hand walks would be good with maybe a small amount of trotting. Would be easier for you if you have a horse that can be ridden and pony the mares from that horse. If they aren't pregnant then you should be able to put them on the same regimen as any other horse that is starting work.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like ponying broodmares. Had wonderful luck doing this when I managed a TB farm. We took walks. Whether it was just to the end of the lane and back to get the mail. Or, to check water, look at the board fences or grass.

The owner(s) (some were syndicated, some had a sole owner) were very disappointed that they never got to witness a birth, even with frequent checks. Every mare foaled with ease. I was delighted.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Exercise is great but assuming they get plenty of turnout is not necessary.

Health and appearance should be coming from diet and TLC.

Exercise is good and agree it depends if they are currently pregnant and how far long, what they know etc.

Don't forget that it's an "extra" though and if they want a nice looking horse it needs to be cared for like a nice looking horse.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

boots said:


> I like ponying broodmares. Had wonderful luck doing this when I managed a TB farm. We took walks. Whether it was just to the end of the lane and back to get the mail. Or, to check water, look at the board fences or grass.


Here, too. Ponying is a lot more enjoyable and less work than lunging all the time. You can have a good ride or get work done and still exercise the mare.


----------

